# Bluetooth Problem



## ramakrishna (Oct 21, 2012)

Bluetooth is not detecting in FreeBSD 9.0? How to solve this problem?


----------



## SirDice (Oct 22, 2012)

How to ask questions the smart way; Be precise and informative about your problem


----------



## wblock@ (Oct 22, 2012)

http://www.freebsd.org/doc/en_US.ISO8859-1/books/handbook/network-bluetooth.html


----------

